# So Many Issues



## Cytorrak (Jul 4, 2015)

I apologize in advance is I come off as hostile. I'm extremely frustrated with this machine. It's just problem after problem after problem all day, every day for the past year, and I can't afford a new system at the moment.

So, I'm on a Sony Vaio running on Windows 8.1

Now pre-emptively, let me say while I appreciate any attempt to help, in the past I've found posting about tech support issues to be an exercise in futility, eventually coming off like there's an active attempt to tire the person out of seeking help for the issue. Responses are slow and sporadic, and generally consist of downloading an endless series of increasingly obscure scanner programs which each don't address the issue and prove increasingly complicated and difficult to get to function which is made even more difficult because it's attempted on an already compromised system. I'm hoping this time that won't be the case.

So, where to start? I hate this operating system. I hate metro altogether. I hate mouse gestures, who wants to have their screen freeze when they swipe in the wrong direction and everything stop for a pointless menu to pop up that had nothing to do with what they were doing? After years of exclusive touchpad use I caved and started using a mouse with my laptop just to avoid the stupidity, and now I find when searching for help for issues with this operating system, half the instructions start with a "swipe to the left" type suggestion which for me 90% of the time does nothing, followed by an instruction to search for something on the start menu which on my system most of the time does nothing.

My computer frequently crashes, sometimes with the blue screen of death, condescending sad face, blaring sound that I'm sure frustrates my put-upon neighbors on a daily basis, and an error message of: Kernel_Data_Inpage_Error

Sometimes it overhearts seemingly for no reason and shuts off. I have to click the windows key to get the bar at the bottom to pop up because if I have it set to auto-hide to maximize screen space sometimes windows load over it or something.

If I try to troubleshoot anything a load of error messages informing me various programs won't start because wer.dll is missing. Most recently youtube has stopped working in Palemoon, but still works fine in IE, so there's another issue I'll have to figure out with that browser. Doesn't matter that I can still watch videos there though, because as of my latest restart "No Audio Output Device Is Installed".

See, my computer crashed yet again, in the middle of uninstalling a video game which randomly stopped working -programs have a tendency to do that on this jenky piece of garbage. While superantispyware was running a quick scan -which I'd put off installing for who knows how long but finally caved and updated because lord knows I can't do anything until I acknowledge and update every irritating nag screen for every abysmal program I've been told to install on this computer.

I'm going to guess my problems are related to IOBit, is that company not reputable? I feel like I installed either their smart defrag program first or their start menu program first. Either way, that was all I wanted. An old start menu and functional defragger that actually showed me visually it was working. IOBit suggested other programs for other issues though. Advanced System Care, Driver Booster, and the nag screens popped up enough and I was having enough issues as it was that I caved and installed them, and for a while they seemed to be improving the system and finding issues neither Malwarebytes or SuperAntiSpyware were finding.

After about a week of the system refusing to even start up, I found that it would repair hard drive issues if I just clicked assist instead of the power button. Doing that again this time seems to have made matters worse, though as at start up various default settings in various programs are changed, and as I mentioned earlier sound is completely gone from this computer.

I'm sure there's a dozen other issues I'm too frustrated to even remember at the moment, like how generally sluggish the entire system's been running, but to summarize all that as best I can:

-windows 8.1 Sony Vaio
-Routinely crashes with a Kernel_Data_Inpage_Error message.
-Searching rarely works.
-Troubleshooting will not work.
-Sound no longer works.
-General crashing, slowdown and instability.
-Computer shuts down, restarts and "updates" of it's own accord despite me completely turning off updates as a last resort to try to get it to stop doing this.
-The system instability is beginning to effect my mental stability.

I eagerly await the obtuse, complicated scanning programs, providing whatever invasive or embarrassing information is needed to fix this and answering any other questions. :banghead:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Simple questions first.
Is this OEM software or a copy of W8.1?
Does the hard drive have a restore partition, and have you considered a factory reset?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Cytorrak: Since you really don't like Windows8.1, at the end of the month, get your free copy of Windows 10. At that time, selecting from the problems that still exist, post the most troublesome one.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Cytorrak said:


> I apologize in advance is I come off as hostile. I'm extremely frustrated with this machine. It's just problem after problem after problem all day, every day for the past year, and I can't afford a new system at the moment.
> 
> So, I'm on a Sony Vaio running on Windows 8.1
> 
> Now pre-emptively, let me say while I appreciate any attempt to help, in the past I've found posting about tech support issues to be an exercise in futility, eventually coming off like there's an active attempt to tire the person out of seeking help for the issue. Responses are slow and sporadic, and generally consist of downloading an endless series of increasingly obscure scanner programs which each don't address the issue and prove increasingly complicated and difficult to get to function which is made even more difficult because it's attempted on an already compromised system. I'm hoping this time that won't be the case.


well, the forums are made up of helpers who are doing it in their spare time. They are volunteers and do not get paid. If you think forums are too slow, you can get faster help if you go to the local computer store and pay get help. 

A lot of times the programs you download that TO YOU don't address the issue are used to create a starting point for the helper. They are used to see what is on your computer since some advice can conflict with installed programs and utilities. The helpers cannot read minds, they cannot see what is on your computer, without some sort of help. If you think it is a waste of time - remember you are the one asking for help. 



> So, where to start? I hate this operating system. I hate metro altogether. I hate mouse gestures, who wants to have their screen freeze when they swipe in the wrong direction and everything stop for a pointless menu to pop up that had nothing to do with what they were doing? After years of exclusive touchpad use I caved and started using a mouse with my laptop just to avoid the stupidity, and now I find when searching for help for issues with this operating system, half the instructions start with a "swipe to the left" type suggestion which for me 90% of the time does nothing, followed by an instruction to search for something on the start menu which on my system most of the time does nothing.


If you dont like all of the features of win 8, then download and run a utility called classic shell. You can make your screen and run windows like win7. It is free. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements



> My computer frequently crashes, sometimes with the blue screen of death, condescending sad face, blaring sound that I'm sure frustrates my put-upon neighbors on a daily basis, and an error message of: Kernel_Data_Inpage_Error
> 
> Sometimes it overhearts seemingly for no reason and shuts off. I have to click the windows key to get the bar at the bottom to pop up because if I have it set to auto-hide to maximize screen space sometimes windows load over it or something.
> 
> ...


IOBIt is worthless. The forums get a lot of users who need help after running it. IMO, you need to uninstall anything IOBit related. 



> After about a week of the system refusing to even start up, I found that it would repair hard drive issues if I just clicked assist instead of the power button. Doing that again this time seems to have made matters worse, though as at start up various default settings in various programs are changed, and as I mentioned earlier sound is completely gone from this computer.
> 
> I'm sure there's a dozen other issues I'm too frustrated to even remember at the moment, like how generally sluggish the entire system's been running, but to summarize all that as best I can:
> 
> ...


Finally, you complain about what you think is unnecessary scanning tools. However, there is such thing as too much unnecessary dialogue when asking for help. It makes things confusing and waste the helpers time when there are others wanting help too. Please be concise when posting your computer issues.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I want to second what Sobeit and Corday suggested. 
IOBit's programs, especially their Registry Cleaner/Boosters cause more problems then they solve. The ones that do work, are programs that are already offered by Windows for free. We strongly suggest uninstalling this and any other Registry Cleaners programs you might have. 
If your computer was working well a few days or weeks ago, you can always do a System Restore to a time when it worked better. 
Classic Shell is a great little program, that gives you your Start Button/All Programs List back. We strongly suggest giving this a try. Whenever I install Windows 8 or 8.1 this is the first thing I install.
You can also hang on till the end of the month when Windows 10 is available for Free download. 
If you'd like to fix your issues now, you can start by going to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------

